# Apache fails to start, no logged errors

## jmago

Apache was running fine for the longest time, but stopped working after the latest update. In order to fix things I rebuild my entire system.  Updating Samba forced me to remove mit-krb5, so I'm not sure if that's an issue. Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Below are some details.

# /etc/init.d/apache2 start

```
 * Starting apache2 ...

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/apache2'                                                                                                                     [ !! ]

 * ERROR: apache2 failed to start
```

# more /var/log/apache2/*

```
::::::::::::::

/var/log/apache2/error_log

::::::::::::::

::::::::::::::

/var/log/apache2/ssl_error_log

::::::::::::::

::::::::::::::

/var/log/apache2/startuperror.log

::::::::::::::

[Thu Jul 23 10:13:38.687525 2015] [so:warn] [pid 14387:tid 3072759616] AH01574: module php5_module is already loaded, skipping

Syntax OK

[Thu Jul 23 10:13:38.739857 2015] [so:warn] [pid 14390:tid 3072587584] AH01574: module php5_module is already loaded, skipping
```

# emerge --info  www-servers/apache

```
Portage 2.2.20 (python 2.7.10-final-0, hardened/linux/x86, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.21-r1, 3.18.16-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.18.16-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-2400_CPU_@_3.10GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3026772 total,    203772 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 23 Jul 2015 13:15:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p39

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25 p1.2) 2.25

ccache version 3.2.2 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p39::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.0::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.6.9::gentoo, 2.7.10::gentoo, 3.3.5-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.2.2::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.2.3::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r3::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.17::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.12.6::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.18::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.21-r1::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

godin

    location: /var/lib/layman/godin

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

java

    location: /var/lib/layman/java

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

sunrise

    location: /var/lib/layman/sunrise

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=corei7-avx -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /opt/sonar/conf /usr/lib/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/maven-bin-3.1/conf /usr/share/maven-bin-3.2/conf /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=corei7-avx -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/ "

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="acl berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri gdbm hardened iconv ipv6 modules ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pax_kernel pcre pic pie readline session ssl ssp tcpd unicode urandom x86 xattr xtpax zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_core authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_core authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif socache_shmcb speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="worker" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 intel mach64 mga nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa via vmware nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USE_PYTHON="2.7 3.3"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

www-servers/apache-2.4.16::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="ssl suexec threads -alpn -debug -doc -ldap (-selinux) -static" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_core authn_dbm authn_file authz_core authz_dbm authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif socache_shmcb speling status unique_id unixd userdir usertrack vhost_alias -access_compat -asis -auth_digest -authn_dbd -authz_dbd -cache_disk -cern_meta -charset_lite -dbd -dumpio -ident -imagemap -lbmethod_bybusyness -lbmethod_byrequests -lbmethod_bytraffic -lbmethod_heartbeat -log_forensic -macro -proxy -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_fcgi -proxy_ftp -proxy_http -proxy_scgi -proxy_wstunnel -ratelimit -remoteip -reqtimeout -slotmem_shm -substitute -version" APACHE2_MPMS="worker -event -peruser -prefork"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--no-as-needed"
```

Last, but not least, here is my strace:

# strace /etc/init.d/apache2 start

view output at pastebin: http://pastebin.com/1u3WdhPu

----------

## NathanZachary

Hello jmago,

Anything reported by:

```

# apache2ctl configtest

```

Anything reported in your syslogs?  Also, if you have vhosts configured, it could be that one or more of the vhosts have syntax errors that are causing Apache to fail to start.  In those cases, the errors may be logged for the particular vhost(s) in whichever file is specified by the ErrorLog directive.

Cheers,

Nathan Zachary

----------

## jmago

# apache2ctl configtest 

```
* Checking apache2 configuration ...                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

```

# grep -ri ErrorLog /etc/apache2/

```
/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:# ErrorLog: The location of the error log file.

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:# If you do not specify an ErrorLog directive within a <VirtualHost>

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/error_log

/etc/apache2/vhosts.d/00_default_ssl_vhost.conf:   ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/ssl_error_log

```

And from the first post there is nothing in those error logs.  As a test I turned off both SSL and SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST, but it still fails to start.

----------

